# Wintering in Tunisia: Suggestions?



## Nettle (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello!

We are catching the ferry with our trusty Hymer B594 from Sicily to Tunis tomorrow, to spend the winter in Tunisia!

We're hoping to find somewhere beautiful to spend a month static, just working on our respective projects. We're looking for a caravan park with electricity hookup somewhere on the North coast so we can get Internet coverage with Tunisiana.

Can anyone suggest somewhere nice to stay for a while over winter?

Many thanks!
Michael and Katherine


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Nettle said:


> Hello!
> 
> We are catching the ferry with our trusty Hymer B594 from Sicily to Tunis tomorrow, to spend the winter in Tunisia!
> 
> ...


Hi,

See HERE for some useful info on Tunisia.

Don


----------



## Nettle (Jul 22, 2009)

Don Madge said:


> Hi,
> 
> See HERE for some useful info on Tunisia.
> 
> Don


Cheers, Don! That one's a gem.


----------

